
Sockpuppets on HN in Support of Hack Reactor? - analognoise
So recently Hack Reactor got some negative press on HN, and a number of accounts with one, maybe two comments and only a day or two old popped up in support of HR.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11873537
======
rkho
There's a couple of Hack Reactor alum-dedicated groups (Slack, Facebook) and
someone posted the article to the groups. Out of the however many thousand
alum there currently are, a small handful are really active in engaging with
people on those groups. I'm one of them.

I went to HR, finished the program last year, took a residency for three
months, and then started my job search around August and landed in seven
weeks. Like a lot of the people in that group, I'm very grateful for what Hack
Reactor's done for me. Not downplaying how much of a grind my job search was
or how much effort I put into it.

I think the outpour of support is in reaction to what was, in the Hack Reactor
community's opinion, both a disagreement among points made in a critical post
on someone's experience with the program and a response to some of the less
thought out comments from people who didn't give it five minutes. Most (if not
all) of them are incredibly grateful to the program for the doors it's
unlocked for them. I get that it can come off as fanatical.

I recognize a lot of the accounts that you're alluding to. One of them belongs
to one of my best friends from the program, they mainly lurk on HN. As for the
accounts that are 1-2 days old, I'm utterly embarrassed they didn't feel HN
was interesting enough to create an account prior.

------
detaro
It's probably the best to tell the mods directly by sending them an e-mail:
hn@ycombinator.com

